# Chumming Methods and Tools For Mangrove and Red Snapper, Gag Grouper



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's the latest episode featuring some of our new tools that are doing an awesome job of bringing in the fish. Mangrove snapper are great because you can catch them year round and they're delicious!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Great video and info. I always enjoy them. Thanks


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

No prob my friend thanks for watching.


Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good vid dude, the kid is a natural. No live ly's (white baits)?


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Thry were crazy about the cut bait.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------

